# Demon Hunter DVD... opinions?



## RiverCobb (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, I saw a DVD while I was out the other day called Demon Hunter... has anyone seen this movie?

It has Sean Patrick Flannery who I liked in young indy (temptation 1 to get it) and Stephen J. Cannell was one of the exec producers, and I like most of the TV shows he created (temptation 2 to buy it) but I don't recall ever hearing about this movie... despite seeing online that it had a theatrical release last summer... so I figured I'd come seeking opinions from those who seem to be "in the know" on horror films (a genre I don't "follow" but occassionally check out)

THANKS


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

nope sorry, haven't seen it.


----------



## RiverCobb (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks, if I'm lucky someone else will have seen it.


----------

